# Help!my 7,5 month old wants to stand up all the time



## elsa1975 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi all,
my baby wants to stand up all the time. I understand she gets very exciting standing up and looking at the world with a different perspective. Everyday we spent some time like this. She stands up pulling the furniture and enjoys it quite a lot. Then, when we finally get tired and put her to sit down, she gets frustrated. She is not interested in crawling at all, begins to fuss when she lies on her tummy more than 5 minutes. Maybe she'll be one of those who skip crawling.
Now, my worry is if it's good for her development to stand up as she demands?
It's also quite tiring for us, obviously you can't do anything while you're controlling her. Also I don't want to buy a walker, because they are not recommended for their natural development.
Should we encourage her to spend more tummy time?
What you do with a baby like this?Any suggestions?


----------



## Sijae (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsa1975* 
Hi all,
my baby wants to stand up all the time. I understand she gets very exciting standing up and looking at the world with a different perspective. Everyday we spent some time like this. She stands up pulling the furniture and enjoys it quite a lot. Then, when we finally get tired and put her to sit down, she gets frustrated. She is not interested in crawling at all, begins to fuss when she lies on her tummy more than 5 minutes. Maybe she'll be one of those who skip crawling.
Now, my worry is if it's good for her development to stand up as she demands?
It's also quite tiring for us, obviously you can't do anything while you're controlling her. Also I don't want to buy a walker, because they are not recommended for their natural development.
Should we encourage her to spend more tummy time?
What you do with a baby like this?Any suggestions?

I didn't have babies like that but I personally was like that younger than that. I spent most of my time doing squats on my moms lap and I was walking on my own by 7 months. I've always figured that babies will do what's right for their bodies and follow their instincts better than us.

Laura


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

My DD was like that, and she crawled for just a short time before learning to walk. I would put her toys in the seat of a low chair, or on the sofa, so she would have something to do while she was standing. (I'd also put blankets on the floor around her to cushion the fall that would surely eventually come.) She also really enjoyed this when she was at that stage, because she could pull up on it and then play with the top.


----------



## Ahava (Jul 6, 2006)

DS has been standing up for over a month now (he's also 7.5 months) and in the last few weeks has begun cruising around the couch in the living room! we don't actively encourage it (no walkers or anything) but we don't discourage his natural curiosity/ability. i'd say it's fine!


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't understand why you think it is a problem? Standing and cruising is a part of their development. I have always let my baby lead and if he was ready to stand so be it. My DS started cruising furniture around 7 months. He loved it. We set up all sorts of toys on the coffee table and he would do laps around it looking at things.


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

Maybe it's difficult to get anything done? Does she like to be carried? Would she let you wear her? There are lots of different bwing options! (If this isn't the problem, then just disrregard!)







:


----------



## hergrace (Oct 9, 2003)

It's just fine for her development. Make sure you keep giving her tummy time, but don't worry if she prefers standing. DS1 was the same. He was a late crawler and an early walker, but did crawl briefly before walking. Of course, he was trying to run as soon as he could put one foot after the other, so we joke that he is still learning to walk (at 4).


----------



## michelle524 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm in a similar situation, except that DS will crawl to an extent. But he walks if you hold his hands and that's all he wants to do. It's hard to get things done, it's exhausting to be bent over all day and it's hard b/c he needs constant attention like that (can't go pee!).

I'm ok with him doing it - if it's what he wants. Letting him lead the way on his development. My dr said it's ok too. We also don't use a walker.

But, for those times when my back is breaking and I need to sit, the thing he loves to do most on his belly is to knock over cup towers. I pile them up, he crawls over and knocks them down. We go all over the house like this. I would say if you can find something your babe likes to do on the tummy, go for it and it will encourage that position too. I guess it's ok if baby's don't crawl (I don't know enough about it to be sure) but I do know how tired you can get helping them walk! When he gets frustrated, I let him start "walking" again, or I carry him, if he'll let me!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

My son was/is the same way. I know you don't want to use one, but a walker saved my sanity. The only time I really use it is when I'm eating supper and doing dishes. He'll stand and cruise happily around in that and allow me to eat. It seems to have satisfied his need to stand, and he's in it for about 30 mins, two or three times a week. I know it's the opposite of the advice you wanted, but it's all I have to offer.


----------



## elsa1975 (Jun 12, 2006)

thanks for everyone's input.Somehow I supposed that she would first crawl and then begin walking but seems that this development is quite normal.
yes, you can't get anything done, but this is just a phase isn't it. I keep telling myself that this too shall pass


----------

